# [Fluxbox] pas de connexion en user (résolu)

## Pixys

Bonjour à tous, 

depuis hier matin, je ne peux plus me connecter à fluxbox en user. 

Petit récapitulatif de mon aventure:

Hier j'ai joué avec les locales passant de l'utf-8 à l'iso-8859-15 et vice versa parce que j'avais des erreur sur certaines locales (LC_CTYPE, LC_ALL et LC_MESSAGES qui n'existaient pas alors que j'avais fais un locale-gen, env-update... etc.) maintenant c'est réglé, ça fonctionne en fr et UTF8); après j'ai cassé gcc, fait un chroot, réparé la bête et c'est reparti et puis POUF !! je peux plus me logger en user.

ya pas d'erreur dans Xorg: ici juste quelques petites erreurs (au passage si vous avez une idée de comment on peut les corriger, je suis preneur).

voici mon xorg.conf à tout hasard: là

en revanche ya une "couille" dans le .xsession-error : ici

pour info j'ai une nvidia 7300 gs qui tourne avec Xorg 7.3 et xorg-server 1.4-r1

merci d'avance !

EDIT: évidemment, j'ai réemergé tous les packet concernés... sans aucun effet.Last edited by Pixys on Thu Oct 04, 2007 7:21 am; edited 5 times in total

----------

## zyprexa

Bonjour

Y-at'il une sortie du côté des logs d'xdm ?

Que se passe-t'il exactement ? X se lance pas et fait écran noir ? xdm se lance, mais ne laisse pas ton user se logger ? ou alors xdm autorise mais fluxbox ne se lance pas dérrière ?

As-tu fais autre chose à part switcher les locales ?

Y a-t'il eu des mises à jours d'xorg / xdm / fluxbox ?

As-tu essayé de te logger en utilisant startx ?

Autres remarques :

- en ce qui concerne ton xorg.conf, l'option GLcore devrait être commentée.

- ce n'est sans doute pas indispensable non plus, mais on trouve en général pour quelques modes de couleurs les résolutions à adopter, exemple chez moi (à adapter) :

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "screen0"

    Device      "card0"

    Monitor     "ecran0"

    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "true"

#    Option     "DisableGLXRootClipping"        "true"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1680x1050" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

----------

## Pixys

Merci de ta réponse.

En fait Xdm m'autorise le login, X se lance (apparition du joli logo nVidia dont je ne parviens pas à me débarrasser) mais fluxbox de se lance pas et je retourne sur Xdm... en root en revanche aucun soucis.

après avoir réparé gcc j'ai du faire un 

```
emerge portage
```

 pour le mettre à jour et j'ai du mettre à jour 28 fichiers via 

```
etc-update
```

 aucun de ces fichiers ne concernaient X, xdm ou fluxbox, de plus, j'ai fait les corrections mineures habituelles sur les fichiers courants style /etc/conf.d/keymaps... etc. Evidemment je le fais un peu à la méthode bourrin (ption -3 sur etc-update) et j'écrase systématiquement les anciens fichiers de conf. (j'aime pas que des trucs inutiles traîne sur mon système)

----------

## DuF

A priori, vu ce qu'indique ton xsession, c'est plus un problème pour lancer fluxbox qu'un problème avec Xdm.

Est-ce qu'il t'es possible, sans passer par Xdm, de lancer fluxbox en tant qu'utilisateur depuis une console ? Si non, quels sont les messages d'erreurs retournés par Fluxbox ?

Et aussi, qu'est ce qu'il y a dans les fichiers ~/.xinitrc et ~/.xsession ?

----------

## Pixys

effectivemment c'est un pb de lancement de fluxbox et pas de xdm (j'édite mon titre) car je ne peux pas lancer fluxbox en console en user.

dans ~/.xinitrc il y a juste 

```
exec startfluxbox
```

et je n'ai pas de ~/.xsession je n'ai que ~/.xsession-error

EDIT: typo dans ~/.xinitrcLast edited by Pixys on Sat Sep 29, 2007 4:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ezka

Pour lancer fluxbox je me suis fait une fonction, et mis dans .xinitrc ; ça ressemble à ça :

```
function loadflux (){

    fluxbox & fluxid=$!

    sleep 4

    conky &

    fbpager -w &

    adesklets &

    xset m 2/3 5

    wait $fluxid

}
```

Perso j'ai pas la commande execfluxbox ... tu peux utiliser startfluxbox ou fluxbox (l'un est un liens vers l'autre je crois). Normalement ça marche   :Razz:  fluxbox est mon wm de secours   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pixys

ouai c'est normal, je suis un gros mauvais incapable de recopier 17 caractères correctement...

j'ai corrigé dans mon précédent messsage mais j'ai bien 

```
exec startfluxbox
```

 dans le ~/.xinitrc

donc mon pb reste entier.

----------

## Pixys

j'ai trouvé un message d'erreur qui n'apparait qu'en console après l'essai de lancement de fluxbox:

```
Xinit: Ressource temporarily unavailable (errno 11): Cannot register with ConsoleKit: org.freedesktop.CkConnector.Error: Unable to open session: The name org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit was not provided by any .service files
```

Personnellement, ça ne m'avance pas beaucoup mais ça me ferait chier de me retaper une installe juste pour cette misérable connerie...

EDIT: bon ben ça a pas l'air d'être ça non plus: j'ai réemergé consolekit puis /etc/init.d/consolekit restart et l'erreur a disparu.

C'est énorme quand même, ya pas 1 seule erreur, pas une indication... mais ça fonctionne pas. A tout hasard j'ai essayé de créer un autre user mais ça ne change rien.

----------

## Pixys

c'est résolu: ré-installe, BEURK je déteste ce vieux réflexe de windowsiens mais là pas moyen de faire autrement car pas le temps. merci quand même à ceux qui ont essayé de m'aider.

----------

## VisualStation

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> c'est résolu: ré-installe, BEURK je déteste ce vieux réflexe de windowsiens mais là pas moyen de faire autrement car pas le temps. merci quand même à ceux qui ont essayé de m'aider.

 

En fait c'est une erreur venant de Gdm !

en réinstallant tu es passé de gdm 2.18.4 à 2.18.4-r1

----------

## Pixys

Ben non: je n'utilise pas gdm mais xdm...

----------

## VisualStation

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Ben non: je n'utilise pas gdm mais xdm...

 

et tu ne fais pas appel à gdm ?

----------

## Pixys

non non pas besoin...

----------

## Pixys

C'est la loose !! ça recommence !!

et la seule chose que j'ai fait c'est installer The Gimp, aMule et nspluginwrapper... c'est lourd quand même !

EDIT: si j'ai aussi essayé d'importer les fichiers fonts ttf de xp que j'ai collé dans /usr/share/fonts/corefonts puis j'ai fait un mkfontdir sur ce même répertoire. Ca n'a pas marché.

----------

## Pixys

Bon ça y est j'ai réglé mon pb: j'ai fais le menage dans mes fonts... la vache, je savais pas que c'était si sensible !!!

----------

## kwenspc

Je comprends pas, tu veux dire que l'importation manuel des fonts fait merder le log-in pour fluxbox???

----------

## Pixys

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Je comprends pas, tu veux dire que l'importation manuel des fonts fait merder le log-in pour fluxbox???

 

Je sais pas comment ça peut s'expliquer mais c'est effectivement le cas: j'ai juste coller des fonts (.ttf) que j'ai copié du dossier C:/WINDOWS/Fonts d'XP, dans le dossier /usr/share/fonts/corefonts, fait un

```
mkfontdir /usr/share/fonts/corefonts
```

 et puis "pouf" impossible de lancer fluxbox en user; en revanche en root ça fonctionne... va savoir pourquoi. J'ai réglé mon problème en supprimant les fonts que j'avais ajouté...

Je me rappel que la fois précédente (à l'origine de ce post) j'avais juste changé les permissions sur ce même dossier à cause d'un bug de firefox (astuce que j'avais trouvé dans la partie anglophone du forum) ; en fait c'était pas firefox qui bugait mais le thème installé -> donc mon astuce était inutile, a foutue la merde et m'a fait réinstaller pour rien...

Maintenant mon soucis c'est d'avoir exactement les mêmes fonts sous word que sous OOo (notamment les fonts Pristina, Wingdings et Wingdings 2)

----------

## jaymz

Hello,

petite question au passage : les fonts que tu as importées sont elles utilisées dans ton thème de fluxbox? 

Il me semble que ton erreur dans le .xsession-error se rapporte justement aux fonts... (problème de droits?)

----------

## Pixys

Effectivement les fonts importée ne sont pas utilisé dans mon thème... en fait j'en ai juste besoin dans OOo... j'ai pas encore examiné la piste des droits...

----------

